# The Top 3 Reasons



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, just for fun, what are the top 3 reasons you love goose hunting so much? Top 3 things you don't like when/about goose hunting? And, the top 3 things involving goose hunting that you do that causes sane people that tell you that you are crazy?

Follow this format so it's easy to read.

What I love
1. The satisfaction of calling in a tough flock.
2. The rush of hearing those big wings 15 feet in front of the blind.
3. Playing with decoys, all year round.

What I dont love
1. Lazy hunting buddies that dont stuff their blinds even half as well as they should.
2. Running out of light with out having found a spot to hunt the next morning.
3. Looking at my bank account and wondering what's more important, having money for scouting gas and shot gun shells, or paying for next semester of college.

Why I'm crazy
1. Blowing a goose call at 3am during any month of the summer doesnt seem strange to me.
2. I don't feel the least bit guilty about spending $100+ on a goose call more than once a year, even though I dont need it... at all.
3. I'll gladly get up at 4am to go goose hunting, but to be up by 9am on a Saturday during the off season seems like a pain in the butt.

Ok, so maybe that format is a little long, do what ya can, try to be specific, have fun with it.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok I will be the first to give it a try.....

What I love:
1. Watching a big flock drop down on you and your in your blind giggling like a little kid knowing you are about to blow some bastard out of the sky.
2. The quite time.
3. The challenge.

What I don't love:
1. Setting up where they were the night before and watching them fly a diffrent direction in the morning.
2. Coyotes..... I have had several of those bastards sneak up in the afternoons while I was waiting (napping).
3. The cost to do it. I am a married man with two kids (fixed income)

and last but not least..
Why I am crazy:
1. Sat all day in the rain (no blind) waiting for that moment.
2. Getting up early for hunting but won't get out of bed for work (I think that is typical for all of us)
3. Will physically carry 3 dozen decoys and blind a half mile across a muddy wheat field to kill only two birds.

If some of you can't relate to this then your not truely hunting enough.

Sean


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Only one for me:
1) I am not working.......


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

What I love

1. Geese locked in we no chance of escape
2. The distance honk of approaching geese
3. Watching my lab bring in a honker bigger than she is

What I don't love 
1. The hauling of decoys
2. Rain
3. Watching the birds fly to the field right next to you

Why I'm crazy 
1. I drive more on dirt roads than I do on paved roads
2. I will buy new decoys before I will buy my wife a present (not a smart idea but yet I still do it)
3. Will leave the bed of a beautiful woman (my wife) to lay in a field covered in mud and goose crap


----------



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

What I love  
1. The morning sun cresting with decoys in the background making the perfect silhouette.
2. Watching birds turn and come back to check things out after rigorous calling.
3. Watching my 10 year old drink coffee to stay warm and then falling asleep in the bottom of the pit.

What I don't love  
1. Seeing 10,000 birds fly everywhere but in my direction.
2. Sky busters.
3. Spending $100 for 4 decoys.

Why I'm crazy :wink: 
1. I love hearing my wife say flocked heads and giggle.
2. Because I think if you spend more money on a call, the better you will sound. Three calls purchased to date and no better calling.
3. Refer to number 3 above. Hating to spend $100 on 4 decoys, but yet driving mach two home with a smile on my face to run in the door and put them together.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

what i love:
1. the anticipation (sp)
2. the feeling i get after a successful hunt
3. watching my dog retreive birds

what i hate:
1. lazy friends that dont like to put any effort into the hunt or finding birds to hunt
2. turning people down to go hunting becuse we have to many going already.
3. the last day of the season

why i am crazy:
1. during the season i sleep at most 4 hours a day, not always at night.
2. i can justify spending more money on gas and decoys than what most normal people would call "important things" ie college and my girl friend
3. i can make multiple trips in and out of a muddy field, without thinking im tired, but i can not run a half mile without feeling like i am going to die.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

lol, the "why i am crazy" ones are the best, each one put a grin on my face(because i know exactly what you're talking about), keep em comin, this is fun to read.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

What I love:
1.Early fall mornings

2.Watching birds tumble out of the sky.

3.Being out with my buddies.

Things I hate:
1.Guides and outfitters

2. People that dump birds.

3.Not having enough vacation time to hunt as much as I want.

Why I am crazy:
1.I get up early to go lay in the mud.

2.I am willing to walk a mile through mud with a lot of gear and then carry out a limit of dark geese, but I won't walk across the street to go to the store, I drive.lol

3.The cost, I shot a little over 600$ in shells this year.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

What I love 
1. hearing the thud of the huge locals when they hit the ground.
2. watching the sunrise on a fall morning.
3. Finding a field that is full of geese.

What I dont love 
1. Lazy hunting buddies that dont help set up or take down decoys.
2. payinng 40 dollars in gas everytime i go out and scout.
3. Sky Busters, although it it is not as bad in ND as MN.

Why I'm crazy 
1. Stayed up all night countless times becasue i found a field full of geese
2. I don't thinks it cold laying a in blind when it 10 degrees, but must prewarm my car when its 30. 
3. I spend 2 hours a day reading the same things on this website and lookign at the classifieds devising ways to buy more decoys.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i can totally relate to your 3rd reason for being crazy!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

what I love

1) Wondering if they're going to make that last 20 yards
2) The sound of snow geese
3) Fresh goose on the grill (some may think this belongs in the crazy category)

what I hate

1) Jump shooters
2) lazy buddies
3) the end of the season

why I'm crazy

1) Hot date Hot goose hunt???? Don't be silly hot goose hunt (someday I hope to figure out how to coombine the 2)
2) I obsess over snow geese
3) Beginning of March most people are going to mexico. I'm going to South Dakota to lay in the snow and mud to shoot geese.
:beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What I love
1) The alone time
2) the quiet
3) The majesty of the birds

What i hate
1) Bad callers that dont realize they are bad
2)Pp that you have to constantly wake up in the morning and while in the blinds
3) Partners that arent propperly equipped

What people think i am crazy
1) I keep spending money i shouldnt be spending
2) Blowing the goose call while passing others on I-94
3) Sitting countless hours in 20 below temps with 25mph winds waiting for a deer to come by


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

What I love:
1. It is hard to explain this sound other that WIE! it is the sound that at least one snow goose is making in a flock. It is a really strange sound that I can't do on a goose call and I am obsessed with it.

2. This may seem a little mean and not very sportsmanlike, but when somewhen shorts your spread or sets up right next to you there is nothing like out-calling, out-concealing, out-decoying, and all-around just out-hunting those other guys.

3. Also I love waking up at more unreasonable hours earlier than the other guys just to beat them to the open field with 10,000 honkers.

What I don't like at all:
1. As said earlier people that don't know they suck at goose calling and only know one note. They also insist on doing that one note from first sight of a goose to the last wingbeats as it is landing.

2. People that think they are diehard but only have plastic on their lanyard.

3. Snow geese, I love them so much, but I don't understand them. Soooo...I hate them.

Why I may or may not be crazy:
1. It is a huge turn-on when girls call geese "gooses".

2. I have Super Mag Mania in my tape player, Bad Grammar in my CD player, and a 24/7 video in my DVD player at every given time throughout the year.

3. I have been known to jam out to Snows on the Prairie while cruising the streets of Grand Forks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I love:
1. Just being outdoors. Seeing the sunrise/sunset, watching the birds, etc.
2. Sharing a feild with good friends and family. And giving then crap when they miss a goose at 20 yards.
3. Watching the birds work the decoys like I knew what I was doing when I set them up.

What I dislike:
1. Skybusters
2. Packing in the decoys a 1/2 mile through a muddy cisle plowed feild.
3. When I am the one missing that goose at 20 yards. (but take it in stride)

Why people think I am crazy:
1. Spending so much money on calls, decoys, blinds, new gun, shells, gas, etc. to shoot 2 birds.
2. Packing in decoys (see #2 above).
3. Like mentioned above.....I have a hot date.....or I have a hot feild to shoot geese in......the feild wins all the time in the fall!


----------



## Hank (Jan 11, 2007)

I think for me it's all summed up quickly!

1 The emptiness of not having my best friend to hunt with anymore ( MY Father)

2 Realizing that I really still have a best friend with me, My memories of my Father and the unfaultering friendship of my Lab Hannah ! which seems too also miss our other best friend


----------



## Zach Whtie (Aug 15, 2006)

This is pretty cool....

What I Love...

1.) Cold weather and cold fronts!!! I love the cold man it's awesome!!!
2.)The passion and obsession of doing whatever it takes to the the birds landing at the foot of my blind. 
3.) Sharing everything with family and friends.

What I hate...

1.) Leasing Land and hunting pressure
2.) Warm, "golfing" weather
3.) Having people tell me what we do is as waste of money and just plain stupid.

Why I am crazy...

1.) I happy to wake up at 3 a.m. set-up and not even bring a gun and let others gun because its just as fun landing and calling them as shooting them.
2.) I love to eat them...oh man I love it!!!
3.) I think that decoys and calling are way overrated but the funnest part of waterfowling....its all about location location location everything else just proves it.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Love
1. watching them set their wings and drop their feet.
2. satisfaction of shooting geese over my decoys in a field I scouted and blowing my calls (I like to hunt by myself)
3. not being in the house and enjoying fresh air and the outdoors
4. Taking people that really appreciate it (like kids)

Hate
1. People who only think a succesful hunt is one where everyone kills a limit
2. Other hunters ,and I use that term loosely, that have the balls to set up in the SAME field that I am setting up in with out asking. (Had a group set up less than 200 yards away this year. Ask me if you can join me or find another field)
3. That goose that seems to come out of no where and flies over while the decoys are being picked up.

Crazy
1. I can jump out of bed at 4 and be ready to go in 10 min. During the week getting up at 6:30 seems like hell
2. I blow a call in the truck while I drive down the interstate while listening to a goose calling CD
3. I responed to this thread


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: Fox, your third crazy one made me grin.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The Things I love:
1. Bringing in a flock of migrating snows.
2. Big Canadas on the Deck
3. The quality time spent with buddies the night before.

The Things I Hate: 
1. Reid running out to the decoys every morning cause "I'm just going to rest in the truck for a little bit"
2. Picking up decoys.. It's always funner to set them up. 
3. Inconsiderate Pass Shooters.

Why Other's Think I'm Crazy.
1. I take 1500 in money orders into Wells Fargo. The teller asks me if I know the person I lie and say yes. She then out of curiousity asks what the money was for. I say I sold some decoys. Her mouth hits the floor and says that's alot of money than I go on to tell her that I just got done spending 8000 on the new ones.
2. How do you get that many decoys out there? 
We have 4 Trailers.
3. Going out to hunt after it rained .5inch and snowed 6 inches on top of it at 4 a.m. not once but twice ended up leaving the trailer at a farm after we slid it into the ditch on the way home.


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

The things I love:
1. Watching ducks roll and dive into the dekes.
2. Calling, buying calls, and tuning calls.
3. Coming home with the limit.

The things I hate:
1. My buddy who never covers up and just lays out in the feild saying the geese will never notice.
2. My buddy who yells here they come when their wings are locked 40 yards away.
3. My buddy who can't call and can't realize we are trying to tell him nicely he sucks.

Why I am crazy.
1. The looks I get from girls when the see blod in pictures.
2. I love to run around a mile jumping wood ducks in knee deep mud.
3. I spend more on calls than I do my car.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

nice post scatterwood :lol:


----------

